# Finally pics! My Sleeper & My Winter Beater



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.imagestation.com/album/index.html?id=4290597585 

http://www.imagestation.com/album/index.html?id=4290618507


Check em out!


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

both look bad ass


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Even the winter beater looks good.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

nice cars.. they look almost NEW especially the beater


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks guys for the comments. I love Se-rs. I will ALWAYS have at least one till I die. Funny thing. I bought another one today. It's a black 94 with a moonroof. I guess the black one in my pics will have to go.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> *Thanks guys for the comments. I love Se-rs. I will ALWAYS have at least one till I die. Funny thing. I bought another one today. It's a black 94 with a moonroof. I guess the black one in my pics will have to go. *


I take donations. 

My Pulsar isn't just a winter beater.. it's a beater period. And like you, I love my car so I'll probably have a Pulsar until the day I die when it get burried/cremated with me.

Oh, almost forgot. That black one does looks sweet... *thumbs up*


----------

